

Google profits fall short of expectations, shares drop - nickb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/57e9a43a-3644-11dc-ad42-0000779fd2ac.html

======
cdgan
A peak is produced by both up and down line.. I'm wondering when will be the
peak for Google? It seems like its stock is growing or maybe just slow down on
growing since it went for IPO. Something out of topic:- Biggest empires in
China, Egypt, Rome, or even Adolf Hitler had their falls. When is Google
stock's falling? What will be the factors? When the public gets bored of their
acquistion without returns?

